# Frogs for a 10 gallon



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello there! My name is John. I am 13. I've had a standard 10 gallon set up since about October. I have marilsea (? I think) and a peace lily growing in there, along with java moss near the bottom, and 3 other mosses that popped up from the milled Peat's moss. I made a poor false bottom, about 3 inches of gravel below the substrate, there's a 4" x 4" opening into the bottom which I have smooth pebbles in, I had a 1/2 inch of water in it before, as a small pond, but I took out the water for now. Depending on what I get, I will either leave it saturated with leaves over it, or fill it with water up to 1/2 inch.

I was wondering, would I be able to keep one blue dart frog (Dendrobates azureus) OR two (or one) walking toads (Melanophryniscus stelzneri)

Would either one work?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, either would work.

Just be aware there are very few people breeding the toads you are interested in so you will most likely be getting wild caughts. Toads also prefer it to be a little more arid than a dart frog would. 

The way that you currently have it setup, an Azureus would do best IMO.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks good, an azureus should do fine in there.
Bryan


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby I'm only 14 so a young frogger to. But anyways I would go with the azureus for sure. You could also put some leucs or vittatus in it both cool and easy begginer frogs vittatus a bit shy though


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response therizman2.

Yes I'm aware that the toads would be wild caught. I have praziquantel and fenbendazole with me which I use to deworm my puffer fish.

That's great news, I had really wanted the azureus but I didn't think my tank was proper size and or shape for them. Most people's dart frog vivs are tall with a foam wall and little ground space, so I was kinda leaning on the walking toads as a back up.

Thanks Baltimore Bryan!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> Welcome to the hobby I'm only 14 so a young frogger to. But anyways I would go with the azureus for sure. You could also put some leucs or vittatus in it both cool and easy begginer frogs vittatus a bit shy though


Those ARE both very cool darts, but my local reptile store only sells CB azureus for darts :/, and for my first viv I would rather not buy the frogs online.

BTW, I started my fruit fly cultures about 3 days ago. I received about 20 hydei larvae, and today about half are in cacoons. 

EDIT: Would the azureus appreciate a water feature or no?


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Those ARE both very cool darts, but my local reptile store only sells CB azureus for darts :/, and for my first viv I would rather not buy the frogs online.
> 
> BTW, I started my fruit fly cultures about 3 days ago. I received about 20 hydei larvae, and today about half are in cacoons.


I got my vittatus off joshs frogs shipping was dirt cheap and they were only 30 a piece so I only spent 80 for both including shipping 

I would just buy the whole FF culture and have plenty of flies for when you get your frogs, I would also recomend useing mealonogaster FF's because they reproduce much quicker then hydei thus having more, they arnt as big as hydei just a little differnce and try seeding your substrate with springtails as azureus love to eat

for the water feature it dosnt matter a water feature only pleases you if you breed them they might put tads in there but other then that they wont care just dont take up to much of there hopping space


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Arpeggio said:


> Thanks for the quick response therizman2.
> 
> Yes I'm aware that the toads would be wild caught. I have praziquantel and fenbendazole with me which I use to deworm my puffer fish.
> 
> ...


The tall vivs with litle floor space are for thumbnails or pumillio, Azureus like floor space.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> I got my vittatus off joshs frogs shipping was dirt cheap and they were only 30 a piece so I only spent 80 for both including shipping
> 
> I would just buy the whole FF culture and have plenty of flies for when you get your frogs, I would also recomend useing mealonogaster FF's because they reproduce much quicker then hydei thus having more, they arnt as big as hydei just a little differnce and try seeding your substrate with springtails as azureus love to eat
> 
> for the water feature it dosnt matter a water feature only pleases you if you breed them they might put tads in there but other then that they wont care just dont take up to much of there hopping space


Oh I'm not worried about money, just shipping stress and etc. The azureus are a 40 minute drive 

I'm not worried about getting the breeding going fast. I have all the time in the world to wait for the flies to get going. I plan on having atleast 3 cultures at a time.

Billschwinn- oh I see, good to know  thanks


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Oh I'm not worried about money, just shipping stress and etc. The azureus are a 40 minute drive
> 
> I'm not worried about getting the breeding going fast. I have all the time in the world to wait for the flies to get going. I plan on having atleast 3 cultures at a time.
> 
> Billschwinn- oh I see, good to know  thanks


My frogs werent to streesed I saw them exploring an hour after arrival

Good luck with the frogs and post pics if you can of them


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

from my readings, azureus appreciate water. i think they live around small streams and places where water puddles? could of swore i read that somewhere. I've had a breeding pair in a 10g for a while, they seem happy enough, doin the deed anyway lol. throw a coco hut in there and you're set. nice moss growth


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

coco hut being for a place to hide until your plants grow in a bit more. Azureus are more bold if they have more hiding areas to retreat to. also be sure there are no gaps behind your back ground and the glass, cork can warp and allow places for frogs or froglets to get stuck.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I see. Thanks for the pointers. 

I built a little hut from bark tucked underneath the beach and a log. It also has a dip to it, so he can hide a bit deeper. But if that fails then coconut it is. I also planted some more java and filled the pond area with oak leaves and a bit of water. Planted two small pothos trimmings. Will take pictures in morning


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

careful with the pothos, it will take over real quick, luckily it is easy to trim. Azureus love it too, part of the reason i cant keep mine from breeding. Thought i was going to pull the petri dish under the hut and they would stop HA! The pothos became their preferred spot, really funny to see 2 big fat ready to mate and lay eggs azureus perched up on a leaf together, especially when one takes a wrong step and they flip off  very amusing


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

more pics, it is morning lol


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh sorry! Coming right up!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

The saturated leaves:









Java moss:









The hut (a pretty poor hut):









The viv:









This is marilsea right?:


----------



## Abuxton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

looks good! oh and i spy animal crossing! haha loved that game


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hahaha funny. That red cord is from my Wii remote.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Erikb3113 said:


> also be sure there are no gaps behind your back ground and the glass, cork can warp and allow places for frogs or froglets to get stuck.


Be sure you double check that...It looks like there are some voids that need to be filled. Why exactly did you put leaves in the pond? Overall it's an awesome looking viv, good job!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

You mean the back wall? Ya anything I could use to fill it? I'll silicone it back better, once I get more silicone. The leaves, I just saw other people doing that so I bought I'd try. Is it bad fo the frogs or does It just look bad?

Edit: Oh, and thanks!


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say that this is a very nice looking tank, especially for a beginner. I like the landscaping, plant choice, and background. Good luck!!!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

For the gap between the cork bark and the back glass, I would not try to fill it with a bunch of silicone. I think a combination of substrate mix and sphagum moss would be fine. Pack it in so no holes are open. You just don't want the frogs to be able to find a way back there, and they can squeeze into some tight spots. As for the leaves in the pond...I just think it looks bad, your call though as I don't think the frogs will care one way or the other. Get some more oak leaves and spread them out nice and thick on the viv floor, your frog(s) will enjoy it. Do you know for sure if your temps and humidity are where they need to be?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I still need to get the undertank heater. It's pretty chilly now at 68F. The humidity is high because I have to spray the fresh aqatic java moss In the bare spot 2x daily until it becomes terrestrial, so it's 95%+. If it continues to be high I will open up some of the sealed mesh top. I probably won't be getting them for atleast another month. I will follow your advice and seal the back much better and consider and area of leaves. I like the moss looks but whatever floats the frog's boat  

Thanks for the kind compliments.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

The moss definately looks good, maybe just add some leaves to the left and front of the tank...that way both you and the frog have a floating boat!! If I could leave you with one more piece of advice it would be to find a local hobbyist in your area to get your frogs from as opposed to a pet store. That way you have a reliable source for any future questions and help you may need, plus there is a good chance they will not only be healthier but cheaper as well...Good-Luck, have fun, and welcome to the hobby.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I appreciate all the help  I'll ask around the forum when the time comes.


----------



## kain101 (Jan 16, 2011)

That is a nice set up in the 10 gallon


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

If you want you can fill in the background with clay its easy natural and plants and broms can grow right in it otherwise great work, you can check parts and constuction for clay threads or PM me if you want

I noticed you said the humidity is to high theres no worrys I keep mine almost fully sealed so humidity is almost 100 percent frogs love it

Loved animal crossing to


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I might consider. They look really nice and hear it mentioned alot. Oh and that's good news, the plants love it but the wood doesn't. 

I might of mentioned this before but an one fly hatched out of it's cacoon yesterday.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I did what I thought you suggested, I took wet milled peat's moss and stuck it in any gaps. I don't think it looks very good, but I guess you guys can be the judge of that. I have some java on it, and connected the pothos to it. Also, the hut collapsed and broke, I'm just gonna get a cocohut when I go to get the heating pad.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

How is that hygrometer working out for you? Mine is dying in the high humidity (I have the same one as you). Also, how'd you connect it to the wall like that?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I calibrated it awhile ago and it was only two degrees off. I guess I should try again. But I think its working fine, it reads about 80% after I leave the lid open for awhile while I mess around with things.

I used my last drops of silicone to glue 3 extra suction cups to the back of it.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

where are you located? there might be some local froggers nearby. also might help with fly cultures and any advice or questions you might have.

AG


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in Wisconsin.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> How is that hygrometer working out for you? Mine is dying in the high humidity (I have the same one as you). Also, how'd you connect it to the wall like that?


I had the same one, it died after about a month in my viv.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

crank68516 said:


> I had the same one, it died after about a month in my viv.


That's what I figured. I was surprised to see one working in an enclosure at all. Mine is fine if I take it out for a while, but after about 90% RH the display becomes unreadable.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Huh. I've had no problems so far. But I will get a vivarium hygrometer when I go to get supplies.

Any suggestions for plants?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, took out the hideous log and replaced it with a nice piece of lilac. I like the curves and swirls of it. I span on growing small epiphytes (sp?) or whatever in the little cups. The second photo is where the cocohut will go, on the highest reach of the viv, hidden.
EDIT:
Wow those are awful pictures

Lets' try again.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

looks really good i'm sure your frogs will appreaciate it


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey I'm sorry for turning this into a journal more then a beginner thread. If need be I'll start a thread in the correct forum for pictures.

A couple questions.

1) How easy is it for a frog to swallow substrate? I have milled peat's moss, its compacted in places, in some places its alittle looser. Will the frog consume it accidentally?

2) Aw man I forgot XD. If I'll remember I'll edit.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I remember! For one frog would I need a quarentine?


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dont worry about the substrate In my vittatus tank I just have leaf litter they are very acurate and I never see mine eat substrate and besides a little substrate isnt gonna hurt a big old frog like azureus

There is know need to quarentine, all darts are captive breed so no parisites ect, you can just toss him right in.You can also add frogs over time without quarentine unless the frog is sick then you will have to quarentine them. For quarentine a sweater box or simple ten gallon with sphagnum a fewturned pots and leaves will suffice.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what kind of bark is that? (that you used for the background)

james


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Leuc - Great, both are good to hear.

James - I used old oak bark. Some pieces have lichens growing on them, and one piece has a lot of native moss growing on it that is now spreading since I started misting and keeping humidity up. I live on a farm so we have alot of old-growth trees. The larger piece of wood is from a lilac root.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Leuc - Great, both are good to hear.
> 
> James - I used old oak bark. Some pieces have lichens growing on them, and one piece has a lot of native moss growing on it that is now spreading since I started misting and keeping humidity up. I live on a farm so we have alot of old-growth trees. The larger piece of wood is from a lilac root.


Did you boil the bark at all it could cantian various pests or even kytrid that could harm or even kill your frog. If not id take it out and use cork or clay


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya I soaked all my wood in the tank in hot water and like half a bottle of hydrogen peroxide. I rinsed it and alot of the lichen came off, but what is still there looks fine. The moss died back a bit, then didn't grow for a while. It started growing really fast again last week.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Ya I soaked all my wood in the tank in hot water and like half a bottle of hydrogen peroxide. I rinsed it and alot of the lichen came off, but what is still there looks fine. The moss died back a bit, then didn't grow for a while. It started growing really fast again last week.


Just wanted to make sure Thats common with many begginers and people I know they think they can just go grab any log they see out side and throw it in the viv and not clean it just to save money. Anyways your all set to go good luck with the frogs and if you have more questions please feel free to PM


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay thank you very much. I appreciate you helping me feel welcomed here.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

How would a auratus fair in a tank like this?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

leuc11 said:


> There is know need to quarentine, all darts are captive breed so no parisites ect, you can just toss him right in.You can also add frogs over time without quarentine unless the frog is sick then you will have to quarentine them. For quarentine a sweater box or simple ten gallon with sphagnum a fewturned pots and leaves will suffice.



All darts are not captive bred, there are hundreds that get imported each year. Also, just because they are captive bred doesn't mean they don't have parasites. Plenty of captive bred frogs may have plenty of nasties that can cause real problems. Getting fecals tested never hurts, because if your frogs does have problems after you put him/her in the tank, you will probably have to scrap the tank and start fresh to prevent re-infection.

As far as auratus, they should be fine. I would keep only one or two since it's only a 10 gallon. I would try to add another plant of something up in the front left section where it is a little bare, though, because auratus can be fairly shy if there is not enough cover.
Bryan


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay thanks for the tips. I'll definitely set up a quarantine and get a fecal done.


I have little worms on the glass in my viv  They are white and are smaller then 1/4". There's actually two types, one is skinnier and the other is more segmented and thicker. Are they harmful? I take out any above the substrate, but there are some below the substrate. 

EDIT: Ya I'm gonna hit up the Classified forum soon for some ferns and stuff.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds like nematode worms if I remember correctly I think that's what they are called. There are quite a few threads on here if you search. I have them in some of my tanks. They are really just about harmless, they will eat eggs but IME they only eat dead eggs or eggs that were not fertile or not developing; I've never had problems with them eating healthy, developing eggs. They are almost impossible to get rid of from what I've read, but I've never tried since they don't pose any problems for me.
Bryan


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay. They started popping up since I've been misting twice or thrice a day. They must like the moisture. Do you think a CO2 flood would kill them off?

But thank you for the speedy reply.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes I see them most on the glass when I mist. Honestly I don't know how to CO2 bomb would work since I've never had a reason to try them. Sorry, but someone else may know or it may be in some past threads.
Bryan


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya, and if their harmless why bother. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Can I grow a fern suited for WI weather in the viv?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ferns are great, they can grow in all sorts of light conditions if given the right humidity. I live in Humboldt county where there are redwoods and tons of ferns. I have taken a few and grew them in a grow out tank just fine. You can try the same just make sure to at least wash them off before putting them with frogs.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay. Unfortunately there is about a foot of snow covering the ferns haha I don't know hOw they'd react to suddenly Put in a warm environment. They may not even come out


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

an auratus would be fine. You can put just about any tinc, auratus, leucomelas, vittatus boicolor, terribilis, ect Id limit it to 2 frogs only I personally like the the blue panimainian and highland bronze auratus the best


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I'm going to stick with one for now, or should I try two?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Either way is fine. If you do end up getting two, make sure they are the same morph.
Bryan


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

one or two is fine If your just beggining with frogs I would start with one especially if its a bigger frog like azureus or tinctorius so he/she has plenty of room. 2 in that cage is fine to utill they mature then you might see agression if they are the same sex Then I would move to a larger tank for more hopping space Make sure theres plenty of food, also if one gets larger then the other seperate them untill the other fattens up

I accepted your request


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I'll start with one, just so I don't get caught in a bad position if one gets aggressive and needs to be seperated.

For a quarantine, paper towels, a hut, some leaves, and a plant be good?

I added some more wood, I'll post pictures.

I also put in some devil's backbone. Anyone have any experience with this plant?

Thanks leuc


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> I think I'll start with one, just so I don't get caught in a bad position if one gets aggressive and needs to be seperated.
> 
> For a quarantine, paper towels, a hut, some leaves, and a plant be good?
> 
> ...


Id use sphagnum instead of paper towels. Id post the devils backbone question in the plant section and see what everyone else says. Will The pics be up to night?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm uploading as we speak...


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> I'm uploading as we speak...


sounds good


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

The way I took the first pic makes it look really dim, but its really bright.









The devil's backbone.









This is how bright it is.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry they're so blurry, I can take good macro shots, but not good FTS pics.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have to admit the tanks made alot of progress over the past week It looks good and In a good month growing period it will be frog ready


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you. I really need a lot of plants to fill it in, its pretty bare. Hopefully I can spend all tomorrow afternoon in a greenhouse looking for plants  Tonight I'll make a list.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Have fun with reest of planting post pics when fully planted


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on lately. We didn't go to the greenhouse, Packer game!  We'll go next weekend.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

leuc11 said:


> Dont worry about the substrate In my vittatus tank I just have leaf litter they are very acurate and I never see mine eat substrate and besides a little substrate isnt gonna hurt a big old frog like azureus
> 
> There is know need to quarentine, all darts are captive breed so no parisites ect, you can just toss him right in.You can also add frogs over time without quarentine unless the frog is sick then you will have to quarentine them. For quarentine a sweater box or simple ten gallon with sphagnum a fewturned pots and leaves will suffice.


I bought 4 pairs of froglets captive bred from 2 different breeders and 3 of the pairs came back positive 4 hookworm


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Yikes! Quarantine 100%


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello. I'd just like to confirm if the microculture I have encountered are indeed springtails. 

1) White, very small that spring when touched. 

2) Circular body, dark maroon in colour with two white circles near backside corners. Spring when touched.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Btw, I plan on getting a D. Auratus "green and black" from Brian's Tropics.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice set-up! When I was thirteen my tanks didn't look nearly that good. I breed my Azureus in a 10 gallon and they do perfectly fine in there. Just remember, fruit flies aren't hard to culture but you need to stay on top of it and make a new culture every week. Be ready for mites or crashes. It would help a young kid to have a gift certificate to Black Jungle or a similar place on hand just in case you run into problems and need to order something fast. I know cash is hard to come by when you can't work so ask for a $50 gift cert for birthdays or Christmas for emergencies. 

I have a Bumble Bee toad I picked up at the pet shop I work at as a second job and I wish I grabbed more. Very interesting frogs and a cool oddity to have in a frog collecton. They will eat larger food items as well and don't have to be fed daily like Dart frogs. I keep mine in a simple 2.5 gal tank with a tad more ventilation and some small plants and she does great! Would love to get a male. Very similar in behavior and look to many Atelopus so for now it's the closest I'll own.

Good luck! I wish Dart frogs were available when I was 13! Though I probably wouldn't of had success. I killed a $125 adult cobalt tinc when I was 18 because I didn't understand air humidity so the screen top dried him out. I was so upset! Luckily 10 years later I have a better handle on things lol


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! That's a very kind comment.

Right now I have two going, one I just set up a couple days ago, so far my best so far  I used a different container, a critter keeper, and got the toilet paper rolls wet before, so it didn't soak up the moisture from the mix. The other one is the one with the older ones, I don't really know what to do with them... but I still don't have much flies, maybe 15 total. Ugh.

Well, still waiting for the pothos to start growing. The best looking one has roots growing on the glass  I hope they start growing soon.

I took out the leaves in the low point, pretty ugly and smelly  Its just pebbles atm, will be getting river rocks soon. I got the lemon buttonfern! I like them, but I don't like where I planted them.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys, I found a very cool log today out in our lilac bushes. Its a banch, 4 in diameter, hallow, with outer shell 1/2" thick. Both ends are open, and there are two holes along the side. Its very nice! The problem is, we don't have any hydrogen peroxide or bleach. :/ Probably no bleaching coming my way anyway... We don't use bleach. Is there anything I can use?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Depending on how big a pot you have you could boil it on the stove for a good long while. That would clean it.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

DJboston said:


> Nice set-up! When I was thirteen my tanks didn't look nearly that good. I breed my Azureus in a 10 gallon and they do perfectly fine in there. Just remember, fruit flies aren't hard to culture but you need to stay on top of it and make a new culture every week. Be ready for mites or crashes. It would help a young kid to have a gift certificate to Black Jungle or a similar place on hand just in case you run into problems and need to order something fast. I know cash is hard to come by when you can't work so ask for a $50 gift cert for birthdays or Christmas for emergencies.
> 
> I have a Bumble Bee toad I picked up at the pet shop I work at as a second job and I wish I grabbed more. Very interesting frogs and a cool oddity to have in a frog collecton. They will eat larger food items as well and don't have to be fed daily like Dart frogs. I keep mine in a simple 2.5 gal tank with a tad more ventilation and some small plants and she does great! Would love to get a male. Very similar in behavior and look to many Atelopus so for now it's the closest I'll own.
> 
> Good luck! I wish Dart frogs were available when I was 13! Though I probably wouldn't of had success. I killed a $125 adult cobalt tinc when I was 18 because I didn't understand air humidity so the screen top dried him out. I was so upset! Luckily 10 years later I have a better handle on things lol


Is a bumblebee not really a leuc?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay PB, thanks.

Shazzbott, there different. Bumble bee toad's are Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah after some research, I believe the worms in my soil are grinal worms. Harmless 

And then there's two more worms  These ones are scaring me. They are transluescent and segmented, skinny, and about 2/5" long. One end must of some sort of sucker, because it sticks to glass and rocks, then one it takes a slide forward, it lifts it up.  They don't come out of the water. I hope their nothing.
The other one is small, flat, sortof transluescent, but not really. I'm thinking their planaria. I just hope they aren't some type of fluke. Also stays in water. ID's much appreciated.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Also, is there any way I can get some sprintails out to start a culture? Would they flock to a banana/orange peel?


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Use a mushroom they work best, and just a piece should work, also put it on a leaf so you can just pick them up easy.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Awright thanks.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Question: Would feeding springtails poisonous mushrooms inturn turn them poisonous, harming the frog? Or possibly making the dart poisonous?


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

It might, just buy mushrooms from the grocery store though.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

So what would happen if a mushroom grew in the viv? The microfauna would eat it then.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya I have a tank where that happens it's just free food, also that is one of the best reasons to have spring tails, too clean up all the waste such as decomposing leaves and poop.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Awrighty then. Well I stuck in a shelf mushroom before the Super Bowl and when I came back afterwards, it was covered in springs! Also some melo fruit fly larvae :? I took that out and placed the mush into a small critter keeper (the vented lid is sealed with napkin) inside is leaf litter, a lava rock thats basically pumice only brown, and a bunch of shelf mushes (some still attached to a stick)


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

So, I have a confession.

Well, awhile back, when I FIRST had the viv set up, I let my 5 year old niece put her green tree frogs in there. I have everything the same. :S So now I have a predicament now since I've been "enlightened" 

Obstacles: 1) My parents aren't particularly supportive of my this hobbies (this and planted aquariums) so they find my precautions very wasteful.

2) I am proud of my moss growth. The java moss has grown SPECTACULAR! But, I basically have an endless supply of aquatic java moss in one of my aquariums.

Pros: I could try out a clay backround! I'd also mount bromeliads to it. Also, I'd take out the water feature, giving them more room and plus I don't like it)

Questions: 1) Should I?

2) Will I have to bleach the plants? I'll basically not reuse anything else, just the wood. I have pothos (just cuttings, a few roots) a small spiderplant pup (I planted it two days ago with only two leaves, it now has 4 leaves!) lemon button fern, and marsilea (marsilea is growing FANTASTICLY! I highly recommend it for a ground plant, grows best in the wettest, brightest place you can find)



Thanks for you time.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Tank is tore down.


----------

